# DUBAI: Must see Evolution



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Eye-Exploding.

Yeah, too good to be true... but it is.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Bond James Bond said:


> All I can say is, ▂▃▄▅▆▇▉█▍


Post of the year.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 13, 2003)

wow that´s crazy!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

an huge and fast evolution, OMG !!!


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

new capital of the world.


----------



## UrbanTom (Dec 29, 2007)

My partner's 70+ year old parents - orignally from Goshen, IN (the heart of Indiana's amish country) just got back and said they had a wonderful time and that it was amazing! First of all, I couldn't believe that they went in the first place - usually they spend their vacations driving an rv from one US national park to another. I thought it was so cool that they just, out of the blue, decided to up and go to DUBAI!! The more I have read about it - the more I want to go see it too. I don't doubt at all that it will be filling up all of its huge buildings in no time. Its smack in the middle of the eastern hemisphere, which has what - about 85% of the world's population? The western hemisphere has maybe a billion people - so the east - with China, India, all of Africa, Europe, Russia.... has enormous numbers of people looking for places to fly to and have fun - and to run businesses, open resorts, live, etc. They have the money right there in the Middle East - and are attracting tons of money from everywhere else in the world as well. Its cool to see it happening so quickly. I hope I can get there in the next year or two.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

MNiemann said:


> and in Dubai consensual sex between two men or two women is still punishable by a minimum 10 years in prison.


prison? try death... hno:


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Man Dubai is gonna be even more awesome by 2020. They should host the Olympics.


----------



## meghnarmajhi (Nov 14, 2006)

wowwwwwww - very futuristic


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Deanb said:


> prison? try death... hno:


Did a friend of yours got executed or what?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

You can see the progress very good on the first photo's. but why is this thread actually on the photoforum?.. Coming back on how many procent of the world cranes are in Dubai it's not 15 - 25 % but 30 %


----------



## mondechampion (Jan 20, 2008)

mindblowing, mind boggling, amazing, out of this world, sensational, .....it's just dubai!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

AltinD said:


> Did a friend of yours got executed or what?


well not a friend of mine, but a Phillipine she-man who used to work in Tel Aviv and moved to Dubai like a year ago, got killed there because of his sexual orientations... also this French boy who was gay and was on a holiday in Dubai was raped and threatend...


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Gosh, I'd hate to be threatened.... It's ironic that the world's most homophobic culture also seems to produce the most amount of guys who would **** another guy. I have been hit on so many times in the Middle East by taxi drivers, and sexually assaulted on the street in the West Bank of Israel by two lads who I believe were trying to push me into an alleyway - their hypocrisy sux. Awesome awesome photos on this thread, especially the contrast between 1990 and now.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Dubai is going to have to modernize its social laws if it is ever going to be a world class city on par with New York, London, Paris, and Tokyo.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Deanb said:


> well not a friend of mine, but a Phillipine she-man who used to work in Tel Aviv and moved to Dubai like a year ago, got killed there because of his sexual orientations... also this French boy who was gay and was on a holiday in Dubai was raped and threatend...


yeah... people dont get killed for their sexual orientations any other place in the world. the french boy was not gay. he was raped. the assailants are in jail now.


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

The only problem with a city like that is it has no history or character. it came from nowhere, i wouldnt even call it an evolution because the thing sprang up from the sand in less than 10 years... not to say it isnt brilliant in its own right, Shiek mMohamed is an economic genius, but not the place I would want to stay any longer than a vacation.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

hoosier said:


> Dubai is going to have to modernize its social laws if it is ever going to be a world class city on par with New York, London, Paris, and Tokyo.


I agree 100%. Dubai can have modern things, but "modern" is a way of life and an outlook that everyone is welcome to come into the city and make of themselves what they wanted. I feel that way about Tokyo, and Paris, and London, but right now I certainly don't feel that way about Dubai.

And I know this may seem like it is off the topic of this thread, but it goes back to "who will actually fill all of the spaces that are planned for the city?" The truth is, people's outlooks on Dubai will have to change before they will ever pull in the numbers needed to make these projects profitable.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

Halabalooza said:


> - The Dubai World Central International Airport will become the largest airport in size when it is completed. It will also eventually become the busiest airport in the world, based on passenger volume.
> - There are more construction workers in Dubai than there are actual citizens.


I'm skeptical about the airport claim. In order for it to be the single busiest airport in the world, it must need to handle at least 100 million passengers a year. I'm sure it can be the largest airport in terms of area or number of terminals, etc. But I can't see how a city of 3 million in 2020 can attract over 100 million passengers in its airport. Dubai is an amazing city with some very unique feats of engineering and architectural exhibits. Even with a population of three million in 2020 will not make it a city on par with Tokyo, future Shanghai or NYC, because thats only 1/10th of the population of Tokyo now. I can see Dubai becoming a high level beta world city, but with such a small population, i can't see it getting anymore beyond that. 

I mean Dubai looks amazing and I'd love to go there sometime. And I do wish it succeeds in becoming the Middle East's financial center because it would be nice to see a city in that region rise to prominence. And I feel like Dubai is where all those fantasy buildings that people wish would be realized actually come true. It is a place where we can see exactly how limitless human creativity is. However, it still must come to terms with the fact that it is a showcase of what money can build, not an organic megacity.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ drunkenmunkey888*



> But I can't see how a city of 3 million in 2020 can attract over 100 million passengers in its airport.


^^ Agreed.

I mean, the "hubbing" argument (that Dubai will be the air hub for air passengers flying between the Middle-east, South Asia, and Africa) won't do it for me. Dubai simply cannot have 100 million air passengers annually, even as far as 2050 and even with the hubbing phenomenon going, because 'hubbing' via wide-bodied aircraft (i.e., A380) would not be as popular as it is today by then (2050) since newer, more fuel-efficient planes such as the 787 Dreamliner and the A350 can fly ultra-long-haul routes without refueling. 

Point-to-point travel, IMHO, would be the 'in-thing' by mid-century.


----------



## The Future (Feb 15, 2008)

all i can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

Are there any other threads about the world in Dubai?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

dallastexjr said:


> Gosh, I'd hate to be threatened.... It's ironic that the world's most homophobic culture also seems to produce the most amount of guys who would **** another guy. I have been hit on so many times in the Middle East by taxi drivers, and sexually assaulted on the street in the West Bank of Israel by two lads who I believe were trying to push me into an alleyway - their hypocrisy sux. Awesome awesome photos on this thread, especially the contrast between 1990 and now.


yeah well in case u don't know, the west bank isn't Israel, but the Palestinian authority  have u been to Tel Aviv btw? just curious


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

I was having a go at the sexual hypocrisy of Muslim/Arab culture, not Israeli. Once I crossed back over the West Bank border into Israel I felt 1000% safer. Don't worry, I am certainly aware of the difference between Israel and the West Bank . I loved Israel particularly, but I love other parts of the Middle East too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! Amazing and crazy... pics kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

dallastexjr said:


> I was having a go at the sexual hypocrisy of Muslim/Arab culture, not Israeli. Once I crossed back over the West Bank border into Israel I felt 1000% safer. Don't worry, I am certainly aware of the difference between Israel and the West Bank . I loved Israel particularly, but I love other parts of the Middle East too.


I'm glad u been here and had a good time. I think the main point is that homosexuals r viewed as an awful thing in most arab countries, and so, many gays r depressed about not being able to express their feelings, so it all comes out quite hard towards people when they feel like getting it out.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Evolution is mind boggling but you see Dubai has no soul and character. All the buildings are empty and only ghosts live in these big buildings. How Dubai will survive when oil runs out


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Um.... Dubai's economy isn't dependent on the energy sector. Revenue from oil and gas account for less than 6% of the economy. It's a common misconception that it must be oil wealth because Dubai is in the Middle East. It's just not accurate at all.


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

crazy! LOL!


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> I agree 100%. Dubai can have modern things, but "modern" is a way of life and an outlook that everyone is welcome to come into the city and make of themselves what they wanted. I feel that way about Tokyo, and Paris, and London, but right now I certainly don't feel that way about Dubai.
> 
> And I know this may seem like it is off the topic of this thread, but it goes back to "who will actually fill all of the spaces that are planned for the city?" The truth is, people's outlooks on Dubai will have to change before they will ever pull in the numbers needed to make these projects profitable.


Exactly, this place just isn't going to work out with their archaic, disgusting ways of treating people. As a fan of architecture and urbanism I marvel at Dubai's projects, as a human being I'm disgusted by their policies. I think it's ironic that the world's most modern projects are being built in a city where people go to jail for being gay, they are simply irrational, they jailed a british man for years because he had stepped on a flake of cannabis and they found it in his shoe. Those attitudes aren't going to attract a lot of people from other parts of the world where freedom and liberty aren't restricted, like somebody else said, Dubai has to be for muslims, because the way we live in the advanced world is RADICALLY different.


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

Open your eyes, something insane is going on in Dubai...


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Dr.Jerdo said:


> Open your eyes, something insane is going on in Dubai...


what's that? Human Trafficking ?

seriously, i've read one local news saying that Dubai is facing such problems and some of them traded as sex worker which is banned by authority. even tho Dubai authority says that they are tackling the issue, but the question is...do they have enough workforce(local arabs) to do the job?


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Deanb said:


> well not a friend of mine, but a Phillipine she-man who used to work in Tel Aviv and moved to Dubai like a year ago, got killed there because of his sexual orientations... also this French boy who was gay and was on a holiday in Dubai was raped and threatend...


PLEASE RESPECT THE LOCAL LAWS! if Dubai wants to execute/prison whoever 'criminal' they think they should.....why you mummbling this and that showing that you are the champion of world peace?hno:

please darling...settle down the 'ethnic cleansing' in your country (Israel) first before interfering other's affair. this is a thread of Dubai's Cityscape....i know you might be crazy if people attacking your 'Tel Aviv thread', so don't 'disturb' others. ok...

thank you...


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Dubai is always amazed me  ....ahhhhh, I feel I need to visit Dubai someday. It is really cool.

*
For those who give a comment bout the ANTI-GAY "law or whatever" in Dubai:*
I just can say, what one earth that has something to do with this massive development  ..... Does pharaoh build a pyramids by letting millions of worker to be gay .... That's the most hilarious comment I've ever heard. :lol: U hate the city just because of this thing ???... :rofl: ...how naive :lol:


My lecturer's said that some large companies which operated in Dubai (right now) are the results of acquisition of some world-class company to move their headquarters to Dubai. This is simply the city of billionaire. And there is no guarantee, they will not take over another world-class company to move the headquarter there in several next years. SO, u expecting Dubai population will remain 1.5 million in several next years .... :lol: hahahaha, Shenzhen is a city in China which is transformed from a very smal fisherman's rural area (which only got 17 original families) in 1984. But, Shenzhen (today) is a city of 8-9 million  .... 

Isnt it logic Dubai will also reach that number  ... many fresh graduates from respectable universities around the globe are being hired to work on Dubai .The number will just amaze u all here  

And u keep talking abou crappy SUPPLY-DEMAND Economic law, which sometimes show anomalies ~ ... especially in very rich and wealthy area  .....

and for those who said, that this city wont have any history .... or background :lol: ...hahahahaha,, very funny. all remarkable buildings are recorded as history pal ~ .... Many buildings which are built in Dubai right now are (still considerably impossible to be built in any corner aroud the world  , at least for now ) ,... Isnt that achievement shud make DUbai be written in our history books  ..... EMpire building (so does Chrysler) in New York are indeed recorded in history as one of the tallest building in their era.

Enough said ...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, after all that hilarity, I do agree with one thing:

_*"Enough said ..."*_

This is a PHOTOTHREAD. Keep the politics to 'Skybar, please.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

oshkoshbgood said:


> PLEASE RESPECT THE LOCAL LAWS! if Dubai wants to execute/prison whoever 'criminal' they think they should.....why you mummbling this and that showing that you are the champion of world peace?hno:
> 
> please darling...settle down the 'ethnic cleansing' in your country (Israel) first before interfering other's affair. this is a thread of Dubai's Cityscape....i know you might be crazy if people attacking your 'Tel Aviv thread', so don't 'disturb' others. ok...
> 
> thank you...


I've never presented myself as a "world peace champion"! lmao! but as a bi, I would go against nations that suggest gays and bi's are criminals... i'd never respect that... 

I'm sorry but I personally didn't ask you to comment on what I said... gosh... if only Malaysia was facing the same problem... I don't think you'd say what you just said...


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

That is so crazy. Well, welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Homophobia in the Arab world is appalling. Especially considering how common it is for gay sex to happen in such countries (including the South East Asian ones).

Hopefully one day such nations will realize the benefits of having a secular nation and promoting human rights.


----------



## ginsun (Mar 4, 2008)

crazy place, it's like an another civilization in the universe.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Deanb said:


> I've never presented myself as a "world peace champion"! lmao! but as a bi, I would go against nations that suggest gays and bi's are criminals... i'd never respect that...
> 
> I'm sorry but I personally didn't ask you to comment on what I said... gosh... if only Malaysia was facing the same problem... I don't think you'd say what you just said...


to be honest...i'm Bi just like you , but since the law is there (Dubai as well as Malaysia), what you can do?...just let it be and get used to it....

yeah, maybe you would feel 'depressed' bcoz there is no Gay Pride Parade in Arab nations not like Tel Aviv. is that the real reason?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

No Change No Future said:


> Exactly, this place just isn't going to work out with their archaic, disgusting ways of treating people. As a fan of architecture and urbanism I marvel at Dubai's projects, as a human being I'm disgusted by their policies. I think it's ironic that the world's most modern projects are being built in a city where people go to jail for being gay, they are simply irrational, they jailed a british man for years because he had stepped on a flake of cannabis and they found it in his shoe. Those attitudes aren't going to attract a lot of people from other parts of the world where freedom and liberty aren't restricted, like somebody else said, Dubai has to be for muslims, because the way we live in the advanced world is RADICALLY different.


Ignorant DRAMA QUEEN.


----------

